# Soil report please



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=31008703&nid=148

http://m.sltrib.com/sltrib/mobile3/58262298-219/lake-salt-homes-officials.html.csp


----------



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2014)

Many slides occur from soil off site

Many sink holes occur from voids below conventional boring depths

Soils reports may be useless


----------



## Frank (Aug 6, 2014)

Soils report should be able to include reference to possibly unstable hillside above or below.  Most slide areas have a history with readily evident topography.  Should never have been developed-- it is not a question of if the next slide will occur it is a question of when.


----------

